# Pics of then and now



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 10, 2011)

I was going through some of Bowser's baby pictures and stumbled onto this one and thought it would be neat to compare it to todays picture of her...

Baby pic... She is close to a year in this.






And a recent picture... (as seen in my sig) She just turned 4 in this one.


----------



## yagyujubei (Sep 10, 2011)

Her front lega are freakishly awesome.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 10, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Her front lega are freakishly awesome.



Thank you, lol. It's like her front spikes are bigger than other torts that I see sometimes at that age. A lot of people comment on her beefy legs, lol. I gotta take a close up of those things.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2011)

The difference in legs is what really draws your attention. Wow!


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 10, 2011)

What a differnce that 3 years make!!! Nice photo


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

Awh...i saw these pics on your facebook page!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 10, 2011)

SOO CUTE!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

I was trying to get some good shots of the pets today, but I need to get some better lighting. Luckily I got a clouple of good ones. I really like this one and it's shows off her beefy arm, lol.






I think I might use it in my sig.....


----------



## Faery (Sep 10, 2011)

Fantastic comparison! She still has the same sweet expression!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 12, 2011)

Faery said:


> Fantastic comparison! She still has the same sweet expression!



Yes she does. When I see her face I think of her baby face, lol.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 12, 2011)

Big difference!


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 13, 2011)

thats sooooo cool!!  she does have very beefy legs hehe  amazing!


----------



## Ashliewood (Sep 13, 2011)

Love her legs!!


----------



## dvd5todd (Sep 13, 2011)

drgnfly2265 said:


> I was going through some of Bowser's baby pictures and stumbled onto this one and thought it would be neat to compare it to todays picture of her...
> 
> Baby pic... She is close to a year in this.
> 
> And a recent picture... (as seen in my sig) She just turned 4 in this one.



Such a cute tortoise! Mine is a 1 year old Russian tortoise named todd, I love him!


----------



## Cherrymorello (Sep 13, 2011)

She is an awesome tortoise!!! She looks like a transformer for some weird reason... She can't change into a car, can she? Lol!!


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice pics, gotta love the legs. Cooper is the same, huge legs compared to 7 months ago along with his freakishly huge shell growth!


----------



## EspenK (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi! Extremely beautiful tort; bus as a "newbie", is she a g.sulcata?


Espen


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2011)

EspenK said:


> Hi! Extremely beautiful tort; bus as a "newbie", is she a g.sulcata?
> 
> 
> Espen



Yes, it's a sulcata.


----------



## FinnTort (Sep 15, 2011)

Bowser is really adorable and cute! I love her face


----------



## LaTortue (Sep 15, 2011)

Where his Koopa minions?


----------

